# gentoo compilation time for chromium

## vildric

Hi!

I'm new in the Gentoo's world and after a fresh install, I emerge xorg and then chromium... but with all the dependencies chromium take about 2 hours to compile. It is normal, or I misconfigured something? 

I have a Pentium B970@2.30Ghz with 6GB of ram on x86_64 gentoo.

thanks.

----------

## RazielFMX

My old Core2 Duo with 4GB of RAM used to take 3 hours just for Chromium (ignoring dependencies).

My current Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz does it in 30 minutes (I have 16GB RAM, 16GB SWAP):

```

$ genlop -t chromium

 * www-client/chromium

     Wed Jan  8 15:39:19 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-31.0.1650.63

       merge time: 28 minutes and 36 seconds.

     Wed Jan  8 21:55:39 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-31.0.1650.63

       merge time: 28 minutes and 28 seconds.

     Thu Jan 16 16:59:32 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-32.0.1700.77

       merge time: 30 minutes and 43 seconds.

```

Two hours for all the dependencies plus Chromium is certainly reasonable.

----------

## vildric

```

$ genlop -t chromium

[1;34m * www-client/chromium

[0m     Mon Jan 20 14:24:47 2014 >>>[1;32m www-client/chromium-32.0.1700.77

[0m       merge time: [1;32m1[0m hour, [1;32m52[0m minutes and [1;32m8[0m seconds.

```

so it look like just chromium take 1 hour 52 minutes , so if your old core2 take 3hours and your i7 take only 30 minutes, 2 hours is not bad.

thanks. [/code]

----------

## bell

3 years later - a newer chromium version and newer system:

```
# genlop -tn chromium

 * www-client/chromium

     Fri Jun 16 12:16:59 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-59.0.3071.86

       merge time: 4 hours, 45 minutes and 34 seconds.

```

Is it the usual time or is something wrong with my system? I have compiled in RAM, with "AMD A8-7600 Radeon R7, 10 Compute Cores 4C+6G" and 16 G RAM. Swap was enabled but not used.

in make.conf the next setting was set:

```
PORTAGE_NICENESS=20

PORTAGE_IONICE_COMMAND="ionice -c 3 -p \${PID}"
```

```

# df -h /usr/tmp/portage/ ; fgrep /var/tmp /etc/fstab 

Dateisystem    Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf

none             14G       0   14G    0% /var/tmp

none                    /var/tmp        tmpfs           size=90%        0 0

# emerge --info

Portage 2.3.5 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.16-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_A8-7600_Radeon_R7,_10_Compute_Cores_4C+6G-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    15386404 total,   7676864 free

KiB Swap:   16777212 total,  16777212 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 15 Jun 2017 06:43:36 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28 p1.2) 2.28

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.26.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r4::gentoo, 1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo.git

    priority: -1000

mein_overlay

    location: /usr/local/local_overlay

    masters: gentoo

vmware

    location: /var/lib/layman/vmware

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://anongit.gentoo.org/proj/vmware.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cacert cairo cdda cdr cli cover cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr egl emboss encode exif fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimp glamor gpm gstreamer gtk gtk3 iconv jpeg kdrive lcms ldap libkms libnotify librtmp lirc mad mdnsresponder-compat mms mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp opus pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 qt5 readline rtmp samba scanner sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd thread threads thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vaapi vdpau vorbis wiimote wxwidgets x264 xa xattr xcb xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de en ru" LCD_DEVICES="imon" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de de_DE en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" SANE_BACKENDS="hp net" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi vesa amdgpu" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## josephg

 *bell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> PORTAGE_NICENESS=20
> 
> ...

 

there is no 20 in nice. the nicest is 19.

ionice -c3 takes longer to wait till idle.

----------

## Ant P.

4 hours is entirely normal, it took 3-5 for me with distcc over 6 cores.

You might want to enable ccache for chromium in package.env, it often saves a few hours during upgrades:

```
 ~ # echo www-client/chromium ccache.conf > /etc/portage/package.env/chromium.conf

 ~ # echo FEATURES="ccache" > /etc/portage/env/ccache.conf
```

----------

## josephg

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> You might want to enable ccache for chromium in package.env, it often saves a few hours during upgrades:
> 
> ```
>  ~ # echo www-client/chromium ccache.conf > /etc/portage/package.env/chromium.conf
> 
> ...

 

thanks for this tip. haven't seen this documented anywhere. i'm stealing this for firefox libreoffice etc.

do you need to install dev-util/ccache?

----------

## eccerr0r

webkit is what kills.

For those who don't have chromium installed, those who have epiphany (gnome3) or Evolution will pull in webkit-gtk which also takes a while to build.

Honestly firefox is not so bad to build if you have the RAM to link.  It takes half as long to build firefox than to build webkit-gtk by itself on my systems...

On one of my systems: firefox takes a bit over an hour to build.  Webkit-gtk takes about two and a half hours.  I would suspect Chromium to take the full four hours or so...

----------

## Ant P.

Firefox 54 now has a hard dep on rust, which has effectively tripled its compile time.

Edit: and to add insult to XUL, rust makes both distcc and ccache useless. 5.5 hours and still compiling on my laptop...Last edited by Ant P. on Sat Jun 17, 2017 3:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

That is a pity... Oh gosh more crap that uses llvm.

Supposedly llvm should be a synonym for gcc, but for whatever reason everything that requires llvm builds like crap.

----------

## bell

I use firefox since before it was icecat, it was the best browser for a lot of time. Bit since the last updates in ~1 year it is really slow in runtime on my system. But the compile time was ok by 1:30 hour.

So I decided to give the chromium a chance, but the compilation time of factor 3x iritated me. The runtime is really fast comparing to the last firefox times I 	conditioned in the meantime.

Thanks for confirmation it is the correct compling time for chromium and not my system is broken or something like.

----------

## Juippisi

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Firefox 54 now has a hard dep on rust, which has effectively tripled its compile time.

 

Oh, didnt even realize this, but yes it pulls rust even with -rust USE flag on...?

And rust takes 2,5x time of Firefox indeed.

----------

## kurly

 *Juippisi wrote:*   

>  *Ant P. wrote:*   Firefox 54 now has a hard dep on rust, which has effectively tripled its compile time. 
> 
> Oh, didnt even realize this, but yes it pulls rust even with -rust USE flag on...?
> 
> And rust takes 2,5x time of Firefox indeed.

 

There is no rust USE flag in Firefox 54+.

----------

## Ant P.

Well I was all ready to jump ship back to chromium today, but it turns out it has a hard dep on nodejs now, which has a hard dep on openssl. I'm using libressl so that kind of kills that plan.

----------

## eccerr0r

The illusion of choice...

----------

## donmartio

Well something is really weird on my system, it seems.

I omit chromium from time to time since the compilation is really slow.

Now i checked the emerge.log and was shocked:

1497652431:  >>> emerge (22 of 23) www-client/chromium-60.0.3112.24 to /

which is 17.06.2017 00:33:51

1497709553:  === Unmerging... (www-client/chromium-59.0.3071.83)

which is 17.06.2017 16:25:53

nearly 16 hours, ok i got an AMD FX(tm)-4100 Quad-Core Processor (3600mhz) this is not high over the top.

But 16 hours are pretty long even for this old cpu.

I'll try the ccache setting.

----------

## Ant P.

Yeah, that seems really wrong. I did get chromium to build eventually yesterday (turns out there's an outdated nodejs in the libressl overlay which works), took nowhere near that long though:

```
 ~ $ qlop -gHd '1 day ago' chromium; lscpu | sed -n '12,16p'

chromium: Sat Jun 17 22:38:45 2017: 6 hours, 26 minutes, 31 seconds

chromium: 1 times

Model name:          AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 20 Processor

Stepping:            2

CPU MHz:             800.000

CPU max MHz:         2800.0000

CPU min MHz:         800.0000
```

----------

## donmartio

Maybe this is an use-flag issue?

ebuild     U  ] www-client/chromium-60.0.3112.32::gentoo [60.0.3112.24::gentoo] USE="cups gnome-keyring gtk3 hangouts (pic) proprietary-codecs pulseaudio suid system-ffmpeg -component-build -custom-cflags -kerberos (-neon) (-selinux) (-system-libvpx) (-tcmalloc) {-test} -widevine" L10N="am ar bg bn ca cs da de el en-GB es es-419 et fa fi fil fr gu he hi hr hu id it ja kn ko lt lv ml mr ms nb nl pl pt-BR pt-PT ro ru sk sl sr sv sw ta te th tr uk vi zh-CN zh-TW"

No the new version compiles. I removed a forgotten --load-avg=3.2 from the cflags (this was left over) and did that ccache configuration. 

I check it tomorrow.

----------

## donmartio

Hu this is the result: 

>>> Installing (1 of 1) www-client/chromium-60.0.3112.32::gentoo

...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

real    674m5,353s

user    2489m3,880s

sys     84m22,851s

----------

## John R. Graham

```
~ # genlop -t --date today chromium

 * www-client/chromium

     Mon Jun 19 12:08:49 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-59.0.3071.104

       merge time: 41 minutes and 5 seconds.
```

but then my development system is a beast.

- John

----------

## donmartio

Well i think there is something misconfigured here.

For example this

rabatz ~ # genlop -t --date today go

 * dev-lang/go

     Mon Jun 19 19:14:03 2017 >>> dev-lang/go-1.8.3

       merge time: 3 minutes and 14 seconds.

seems pretty fast.

But i can't imagine what's wrong. Obviously something happened between Jan 31. and Feb. 4.

     Tue Dec  6 02:34:36 2016 >>> www-client/chromium-55.0.2883.75

       merge time: 4 hours, 30 minutes and 1 second.

     Tue Dec 27 05:57:35 2016 >>> www-client/chromium-55.0.2883.75

       merge time: 4 hours, 38 minutes and 4 seconds.

     Fri Dec 30 09:28:42 2016 >>> www-client/chromium-55.0.2883.75

       merge time: 4 hours, 23 minutes and 59 seconds.

     Tue Jan 24 03:16:53 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-56.0.2924.67

       merge time: 4 hours, 33 minutes and 6 seconds.

     Tue Jan 31 00:41:06 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-56.0.2924.76-r1

       merge time: 5 hours, 11 minutes and 30 seconds.

     Sat Feb  4 04:58:35 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-57.0.2987.21

       merge time: 8 hours, 43 minutes and 44 seconds.

     Sat Feb 18 05:33:22 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-57.0.2987.54

       merge time: 10 hours, 11 minutes and 28 seconds.

     Wed Mar  1 07:27:23 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-57.0.2987.74

       merge time: 8 hours, 39 minutes and 19 seconds.

     Mon Mar 13 07:22:11 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-57.0.2987.98

       merge time: 8 hours, 41 minutes and 54 seconds.

     Tue Mar 21 04:18:12 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-58.0.3029.19

       merge time: 9 hours, 4 minutes and 28 seconds.

     Fri Mar 31 06:37:55 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-58.0.3029.19

       merge time: 8 hours, 54 minutes and 34 seconds.

     Sat Apr 22 04:52:15 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-58.0.3029.81

       merge time: 13 hours, 18 minutes and 24 seconds.

     Mon May  8 07:15:47 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-59.0.3071.29

       merge time: 14 hours, 4 minutes and 59 seconds.

     Tue May  9 20:14:47 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-59.0.3071.29

       merge time: 13 hours, 18 minutes and 21 seconds.

     Sun Jun  4 10:14:42 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-59.0.3071.83

       merge time: 16 hours, 23 minutes and 48 seconds.

     Sat Jun 17 16:26:05 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-60.0.3112.24

       merge time: 15 hours, 52 minutes and 14 seconds.

     Mon Jun 19 09:12:10 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-60.0.3112.32

       merge time: 11 hours, 12 minutes and 55 seconds.

----------

## mv

 *donmartio wrote:*   

> Obviously something happened between Jan 31. and Feb. 4.

 

A major jump of the chromium version. I have similar compile times w/ haswell 2 cores. It may also depend on your CXXFLAGS: High optimization requires long compilation times.

----------

## thawn

In case of overly long compile times, you may want to try to add the following to your /etc/make.conf:

MAKEOPTS="-jX"

Where X is the number of physical cores + 1

Particularly for AMD systems that should greatly speed up things.

There is (as always) one caveat: In case you run out of memory during compilation, you may need to reduce the number again.

For example, I had to do this for qt by adding

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

to /etc/portage/env/x11-libs/qt-core

----------

## Tom_

Pfff it just took me 4 hours and 9 minutes to emerge www-client/chromium-62.0.3202.62 with an Intel i5 2500k ! Seriously?! More than 4 hours to build a web browser ? 

```

thomas@gentoo log % sudo genlop -t chromium

 * www-client/chromium

     Sat Jun  1 16:55:29 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-27.0.1453.93

       merge time: 44 minutes and 35 seconds.

...

     Sun Oct 22 20:01:48 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-62.0.3202.62

       merge time: 4 hours, 9 minutes and 35 seconds.

```

I'm really considering getting rid of Chromium and finding an alternative browser.

----------

## dweezil-n0xad

I'm very happy with the Firefox 57 beta. The new Quantum engine is very fast. You can find  ebuild in the mozilla overlay.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dweezil-n0xad wrote:*   

> I'm very happy with the Firefox 57 beta. The new Quantum engine is very fast. You can find  ebuild in the mozilla overlay.

 

The problem is that developer tools of chromium are very powerful

----------

## Tom_

I'm already using Firefox (version 56 for the moment) but I like to have two different browsers! I'll take a look at Firefox 57 beta but also at Palemoon!

----------

## Mrat

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> Pfff it just took me 4 hours and 9 minutes to emerge www-client/chromium-62.0.3202.62 with an Intel i5 2500k ! Seriously?! More than 4 hours to build a web browser ? 
> 
> 

 

```
mrat ~ # genlop -t chromium

 * www-client/chromium

     Fri Oct  6 06:05:39 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-61.0.3163.100

       merge time: 7 hours, 7 minutes and 25 seconds.

```

I would love just 4 hours.

----------

## Ant P.

Yeah, it's getting a bit ridiculous. Chromium's tarballs have grown morbidly obese too, not something I want to put up with every fortnight for security updates. I'm already preparing to vote with my feet again:

```
 ~ $ qlop -gHd '1 week ago' www-client/{chromium,firefox} dev-lang/rust

chromium: Thu Oct 26 10:04:16 2017: 7 hours, 11 minutes, 11 seconds

chromium: 1 times

firefox: Sat Oct 28 01:06:02 2017: 52 minutes, 29 seconds

firefox: 1 times

rust: Fri Oct 27 22:15:42 2017: 1 hour, 39 minutes, 15 seconds

rust: 1 times
```

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

```
chromium: Sat Oct 28 01:15:26 2017: 2 hours, 4 seconds

chromium: 1 times

firefox: Thu Oct 26 14:18:35 2017: 15 minutes, 35 seconds

firefox: 1 times

rust: Sat Oct 28 00:40:25 2017: 35 minutes, 1 second

rust: 1 times
```

```
firefox: Thu Oct 26 14:39:10 2017: 33 minutes, 50 seconds

firefox: 1 times

rust: Sat Oct 28 11:03:09 2017: 1 hour, 2 minutes, 16 seconds

rust: 1 times
```

----------

## mimosinnet

I have a binhost to compile binary packages for my laptops, so I do not have to worry about compile times (particularly if something breaks down). 

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'model name'

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz
```

```
# genlop -t chromiu

     Wed Oct 18 06:18:50 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-61.0.3163.100

       merge time: 8 hours, 51 minutes and 33 seconds.

     Mon Oct 23 06:17:19 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-62.0.3202.62

       merge time: 9 hours, 51 minutes and 20 seconds.

     Tue Nov 14 07:49:04 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-62.0.3202.89

       merge time: 9 hours, 54 minutes and 58 seconds.

     Sun Nov 19 03:58:33 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-62.0.3202.89

       merge time: 9 hours, 54 minutes and 46 seconds
```

----------

## kitsunenokenja

Why are you all showing insanely long compile times? Are you not using ccache? Note: this is my build time with ccache and ungoogled patches from pg_overlay. Added two other entries for comparison purposes. Everything built with GCC 5.4.

```

     Mon Nov  6 19:58:16 2017 >>> www-client/chromium-62.0.3202.84

       merge time: 3 hours, 12 minutes and 16 seconds.

     Mon Oct  9 18:04:31 2017 >>> www-client/firefox-52.4.0

       merge time: 25 minutes and 30 seconds.

     Thu Nov 16 00:19:35 2017 >>> app-office/libreoffice-5.4.2.2

       merge time: 1 hour, 9 minutes and 30 seconds.

```

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Showing compile times without mentioning the CPU and memory doesn't mean much of anything.

A single core cpu running a 2.4ghz vs a 8 core processor running at 3.4ghz will definitely show differences in compile times.   :Wink: 

----------

## msava

 *thawn wrote:*   

> In case of overly long compile times, you may want to try to add the following to your /etc/make.conf:
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-jX"
> 
> Where X is the number of physical cores + 1

 

I believe you meant to say logical cores, did you not?

----------

## Nreal

 :Laughing: 

boxi /home/markus # genlop -t chromium

 * www-client/chromium

     Tue Jun  5 02:01:57 2018 >>> www-client/chromium-66.0.3359.170

       merge time: 5 hours, 2 minutes and 52 seconds.

     Wed Jun  6 09:55:21 2018 >>> www-client/chromium-67.0.3396.62

       merge time: 5 hours, 38 minutes and 3 seconds.

     Thu Jun  7 00:17:16 2018 >>> www-client/chromium-67.0.3396.62

       merge time: 7 hours, 41 minutes and 17 seconds.

     Sat Jun  9 05:17:23 2018 >>> www-client/chromium-67.0.3396.62

       merge time: 6 hours, 19 minutes and 47 seconds.

     Sun Jun 10 14:57:59 2018 >>> www-client/chromium-67.0.3396.79

       merge time: 6 hours, 32 minutes and 46 seconds.

     Fri Jun 15 08:24:47 2018 >>> www-client/chromium-67.0.3396.87

       merge time: 1 hour, 49 minutes and 34 seconds.

     Sat Jun 16 16:52:38 2018 >>> www-client/chromium-68.0.3440.25

       merge time: 1 hour, 52 minutes and 57 seconds.

     Thu Jul 19 06:11:17 2018 >>> www-client/chromium-68.0.3440.25

       merge time: 1 hour, 40 minutes and 8 seconds.

     Thu Jul 19 16:06:02 2018 >>> www-client/chromium-68.0.3440.25

       merge time: 18 minutes and 21 seconds.

----------

## jpp_

```
model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
```

```
Sun Jul 15 17:05:23 2018 >>> www-client/chromium-68.0.3440.25

       merge time: 4 hours, 27 minutes and 3 seconds.
```

i7 3930k - 6c 12t

----------

## Goverp

IIUC qt-webengine is based on Chrome code, and it's now taking me 6hrs to compile.  Is there any way to give its ebuild the "jumbo" treatment?

----------

## Nreal

```
Sat Jul 21 13:24:35 2018 >>> www-client/chromium-68.0.3440.25

       merge time: 16 minutes and 51 seconds.
```

```
2X Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2696 v3 @ 2.30GHz
```

----------

## Chiitoo

 *Goverp wrote:*   

> IIUC qt-webengine is based on Chrome code, and it's now taking me 6hrs to compile.  Is there any way to give its ebuild the "jumbo" treatment?

 

Chromium, yes.  :]

Jumbo builds have been available in QtWebEngine since 2017-11-22, I believe starting from 5.10.1 what comes to releases.

I don't imagine it will be feasible for the 5.9 branch though.

----------

## Goverp

 *Chiitoo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Jumbo builds have been available in QtWebEngine since 2017-11-22, I believe starting from 5.10.1 what comes to releases.
> 
> ...

 

Thanks for the info.

IIUC, that'll be hard-wired into the code, which would explain why there's no USE=jumbo on the extant qtwebengine-5.11.1.ebuild?

----------

